# Noob seeking new friends



## Boudicca

Hi all, 

I thought I'd sign up to a new forum following the gradual closure of all the others I have used over the years. I'm seeking mental stimulation and new friends around the globe. 

An INTP 8w7 and my main interests are current events, history, some esoteric topics, music - mostly metal, 90s nostalgia and personality type gossip 

I look forward to having a look around.


----------



## Ssenptni

Boudicca said:


> INTP 8


🤜🤛


----------



## tanstaafl28

@Boudicca 

*WELCOME! *

I am one of the Hosts at PerC. My most stupendous and wonderful Co-Hostess is @Eugenia Shepherd. We are here to greet you and act as a resource should you have any questions or concerns. Please feel free to explore, contribute, and enjoy!


----------



## Boudicca

Thank you both


----------



## daleks_exterminate

Hi welcome ^^


----------



## MisterYellowFace

Hello. And welcome.


----------



## Krakenless

Ave stranger. Welcome!


----------



## Team MMA

Yo


----------



## Boudicca

Well this is turning out to be a warm welcome


----------



## deafcrossfitter

How does your Ti manifest in enneatype 8?


----------



## X10E8

*Welcome to PerC*, Hope You Have A Good Time Here.


----------



## Boudicca

deafcrossfitter said:


> How does your Ti manifest in enneatype 8?



Hey, I'd say much in the same way in presents in all other INTPs. I largely live life in my own head, with my own inner monologue running always. I dated another INTP for 3 years, and we we're quite a like in some ways. 

Where it deviates, typical INTPs are often Ennea 5s (as was my my ex) and they are a lot more content to stick to theoretical endeavours, whilst I am much more action oriented and love to manipulate my environment.


----------

